# Laminate hardwood floor on ceiling?



## mustanger

Hello. I'm completely remodeling my master bathroom and an thinking of installing Harmonic Brazilian Cherry laminate flooring on the ceiling. I'd use some adhesive and nails into the joists. There is already drywall on the ceiling. Anyone have any experience with this? Seen it done of heard of it? Doable? Bad idea? Thanks very much in advance for any response.


----------



## 3rdFloorDesign

Id say bad idea, Im not sure what glue you can use, but the backing of laminate flooring is not designed to be glued, and putting screws or nails through the wear layer of the topside of the flooring would probaly look unsightly.


----------



## rbsremodeling

mustanger said:


> Hello. I'm completely remodeling my master bathroom and an thinking of installing Harmonic Brazilian Cherry laminate flooring on the ceiling. I'd use some adhesive and nails into the joists. There is already drywall on the ceiling. Anyone have any experience with this? Seen it done of heard of it? Doable? Bad idea? Thanks very much in advance for any response.



I have done it on floors and walls turned out nice. homeowner never called me back so I assume it still hanging in there


----------



## shanekw1

Get some cheap T&G if you want a wood ceiling.


----------



## mustanger

*ShanKW1*

ShaneKW1 - thanks. I did see some cheap pine T&G at Lowe's that I thought I could stain and poly - I did that with some bead board T&G planks in a section of my kitchen and it turned out OK. That would probably take the nails a lot better than the laminate also. What do you think? Guess I was just trying to skip around the the stain and poly part.


----------



## loneframer

I've seen it years ago in Avalon with engineered hardwood flooring. I would consider a plywood backer though, for ease of install. It gave a very rich feel to the room, which had a huge sloped ceiling. Never heard of any issues with it.:thumbsup:


----------



## shanekw1

mustanger said:


> ShaneKW1 - thanks. I did see some cheap pine T&G at Lowe's that I thought I could stain and poly - I did that with some bead board T&G planks in a section of my kitchen and it turned out OK. That would probably take the nails a lot better than the laminate also. What do you think? Guess I was just trying to skip around the the stain and poly part.


IMO I would think gluing and nailing laminate would be much more headache than staining t&g.


----------



## Floordude

We used Cedar siding


----------



## William Mear

*Not in the bathroom*

Laminate on a bath ceiling is going to buckle due to the moisture from the shower. I would not do this in a million years:clap:


----------



## Teetorbilt

Ditto.


----------



## Floorwizard

Agreed.


----------



## ChicagoDave

*Sales guy knows flooring!*



Floorwizard said:


> Agreed.



WOW! ...probably the only floor sales-guy in the country that would agree with that. Of course you have to be in Alaska! You could make a lot of $$ and save us all A TON of time here in Chicago!! :clap:


----------



## MALCO.New.York

mustanger said:


> Hello. I'm completely remodeling my master bathroom and an thinking of installing Harmonic Brazilian Cherry laminate flooring on the ceiling. I'd use some adhesive and nails into the joists. There is already drywall on the ceiling. Anyone have any experience with this? Seen it done of heard of it? Doable? Bad idea? Thanks very much in advance for any response.


I think it is a BRILLIANT idea!

Glue two scraps together, back to back as a test piece. Leave overhang on both pieces so you have "Handles" to grab in order to attempt to separate them.

Just my 2.38 Centavos!


----------



## Floorwizard

Fact is that you are taking a material that is meant to float and attaching it to ceiling.
It would not work if you attached the same way to the floor, so it will not work on the ceiling.
Add in the high humidity and there is gonna be trouble in paradise.


----------



## awcarrico

*My Laminate Oak Ceiling*

Hi everybody, I wanted to post a photo of my oak laminate ceiling I done a couple years ago. I research for a long time and found that alot of people were talking about it but I couldn't find one person that actually did it. So I gave it a shot. Even though it is the most beautiful ceiling I have ever seen, I probably would never do it for someone else. The man hours were enough to kill you. But if it is for yourself and your going to get the pleasure of coming home to it every day I say give it hell. I applied it over existing drywall and ran out only 2 or 3 rows at a time going from end to end. I secured it by glue it with locktite adhesive and nailed the tongue on every rafter. Never had and sagging or movement in over 2 years. If you try this I wish you the best of luck. Sorry the photos are so crappy, it to snapshots from a video. In person, I promise you would agree it is awesome.


----------



## Floorwizard

Too bad about the pics.
Where are you located?
Must be pretty stable.


----------



## nuwest

Armstrong makes a laminate look product for the celing that comes with clips to attatch it to firing on the celing check out their website. Friends of ours installed it and worked out great.


----------



## johnmwentz

From where did you get this idea? It won't work, try something else.


----------

